# moldy weed



## naturalhi (Jun 24, 2006)

Boy oh boy, wish this whole producing thing wasn't so hush hush, I'd say bring your moldy weed next week i'll give you back the sweetest honey oil 

Bho extracts the trics and kills the mold, and if done properly leaves everything except the honey oil in the veg matter.


----------



## RossAlexander (Jun 30, 2006)

how come there is no question??? is "moldy weed" the quetsion?


----------



## naturalhi (Jul 3, 2006)

Don't know how this ended up here,I probly did sometin wrong


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 5, 2006)

u were crazy stroned, lmao


----------



## naturalhi (Jul 5, 2006)

Always!


----------



## DillaWilla (Jul 10, 2006)

I thought you were a Orangutan not a Gorilla...whats up with that


----------



## naturalhi (Jul 10, 2006)

I can change fur like humen? change clothes.  

Or I got trapped at home with three of my grandaughters and a bottle of black Fur dye. 

Or I haven't found pic to match my sig with red hair


----------

